# A Ranger Speaks



## Gypsy (May 5, 2007)

Pretty powerful stuff right here.  

Meh, the owner doesn't allow embedding so here's the full link.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh1dWrf-k_E"]YouTube - From an Army Rangers mouth about Iraq[/ame]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 5, 2007)

RAvage beat you to it  lol http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1338&page=3


----------



## Gypsy (May 5, 2007)

:doh:   I should have known!


----------

